# Betta Art



## beat2020

I thought it would be fun to start a thread where you can post pics of your betta drawings/art. I'm working on a drawing now and I'll post it soon.
So post any betta art here :-D


----------



## FuulieQ

What a great idea!  I'm working on a betta drawing right now, I'll post it when I'm finished!


----------



## beat2020

Cool I'll like to see your drawings. Here are mine
Here's one of my fish Neptune ( I'll color it later and upload it)
View attachment 7537

And here's a dragon betta drawing
View attachment 7538


----------



## Jayy

VERY very nice drawings


----------



## FuulieQ

Yeah! 

Hold on, still sketching.... >..>


----------



## beat2020

Thanks
I finished coloring Neptune's drawing I'll upload it in a lil bit


----------



## beat2020

Here's the Neptune drawing colored
View attachment 7539


----------



## FuulieQ

AHHH, mine sucks. 

I couldn't find my highlighting pen, so it looks really flat and ugly. But here.


----------



## beat2020

WOW! Thats really pretty!

I wish I could draw/color like that haha


----------



## FuulieQ

All you need is some crayolas and luck. xD It's not that great. 

Thanks, though! :3 I can't wait to see what everyone else posts~!


----------



## beat2020

Haha I used colored pencils
Yeah me too!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice artwork, guys!


----------



## beat2020

Thanks!
We're still waiting for other people to upload though haha


----------



## nochoramet

I will when I get my scanner hooked up! I have a lot of betta doodles, though they aren't that great.


----------



## beat2020

Cool


----------



## FuulieQ

Hey, there's no quality restrictions here! It's the thought that counts! xD

Besides, I'm sure they're great. I know tons of fantastic artists who deny their talent until they're blue in the face.


----------



## beat2020

FuulieQ said:


> Hey, there's no quality restrictions here! It's the thought that counts! xD
> 
> Besides, I'm sure they're great. I know tons of fantastic artists who deny their talent until they're blue in the face.


 Haha That's true:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Nobody is going to say that your artwork stinks! lol


----------



## beat2020

lol


----------



## Rocket

May have a go at this...BUT... I'm rubbish at drawing and it'll probably resemble a floating chip..hahaha:-D!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I haven't drawn in SO long.lol I might do a drawing after I do some water changes. I have a day off today so I'll finally have time.


----------



## doggyhog

I have a few!! They aren't very good, but I'll post them sometime.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know if I dare draw something and post it! lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Come on DQ!!haha I'm not that great either!


----------



## FuulieQ

Well, I'm interested to see a floating chip. XD


----------



## beat2020

Haha hope all you guys post your drawings haha


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, I don't draw, can't draw to save my life, but I look forward to seeing everyone else's artwork


----------



## beat2020

DragonFish said:


> Haha, I don't draw, can't draw to save my life, but I look forward to seeing everyone else's artwork


Lol 
Yeah I'm also waiting for other people to post their artwork


----------



## dramaqueen

View attachment 7581
Can someone resize this for me? lol This is my artwork! lol


----------



## beat2020

Nice drawing DQ
I'm working on some more drawings I will post them soon


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks! Sorry its so big! lol


----------



## DragonFish

Whoa, awesome drawing DQ!!  Haha, here it is cropped and resized for ya 
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww250/DragonPanda/scan0001.jpg


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Nice drawing DQ!!  I didn't have time to draw today, but I'll try to tomorrow before work.


----------



## beat2020

Here's my drawing of a veiltail Betta
View attachment 7583

And here's my drawing of a spadetail Betta
View attachment 7584


----------



## beat2020

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Nice drawing DQ!!  I didn't have time to draw today, but I'll try to tomorrow before work.


 Ok hopefully you'll have a nice drawing posted here tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Dragonfish!! Nice drawings, Beat2020. Thanks, BettaxFishxCrazy.


----------



## DragonFish

Sure thing DQ 

Oooo, those are so cute beat! <3 I love the colors on the ST


----------



## beat2020

Thanks!


----------



## beat2020

Any more Betta art out there haha


----------



## dramaqueen

What a fun thread!! lol


----------



## beat2020

Yeah haha it is fun


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

You guys should totally check out the betta art on www.deviantart.com !!! =] Theres some really great stuff on there! =]


----------



## Rocket

Haha..... I'm soooo bad that my floating chip is actually looking like a Betta....who'd have thought!!!!!:lol:.

I love this thread!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful drawing, Rocket!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Okk the first drawing is my female Candi and the second one is my male Poseidon. They aren't colored in because I can't find where the colored pencils are. I haven't drawn in maybe a year? :shock: So they aren't that great. lol But this is a fun thread, so here we go!


----------



## FuulieQ

Nice drawings, guys! 

Now I feel like I have to go make mine competent, haha. xP


----------



## sunkissedinCA

what a cool thread! i actually got a neat little sketch set for christmas, i think im going to have to put it to use soon ;-)


----------



## sunkissedinCA

it's nothing spectacular, i sketched it out pretty quick. i used a picture of niko for inspiration haha


----------



## FuulieQ

Aw, it's cute! x3


----------



## beat2020

Nice drawings you guys!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!!


----------



## beat2020

All the drawings are very nice hope more people post! =]


----------



## CodeRed

Here we go-- Something I just threw together at WAY too early in the morning (2:21, lol).
Just a Veiltail making a bubblenest  Thanks go to Maxxie and Tai for posing for me at this ungodly hour xD










Close up of the head::









The body::


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice, CodeRed!!


----------



## beat2020

Nice drawing!


----------



## Luanne

This sucks? I don't THINK so..... the colors are stunning.... just like the *model*..... GREAT JOB! Your betta will think he's lookin' in a mirror!


----------



## beat2020

Well since no one has posted any drawings.....this isn't really off topic...I had to pass by on a male cambodian betta with blue fins today. He was really beautiful I just wish I could had gotten him =.(


----------



## MollyJean

I got a tablet for Christmas and really haven't used it yet, so I figured I would give it a go. First betta picture, ever, no references at all, so it might be a little wonky


----------



## nochoramet

Here is some of my betta doodles I do during class while I should be paying attention. And the cute little snail :]


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice artwork, huys!!!


----------



## beat2020

Nice drawings!


----------



## AznArth

HAHA... computer drawing ftw? *cough* btw i really drew this! *cough*


----------



## beat2020

Beautiful!
this was made in the computer?


----------



## AznArth

beat2020 said:


> Beautiful!
> this was made in the computer?


Yes.. i didn't technically draw it but i have a few programs that can make it look like a sketch. its not hard


----------



## beat2020

Cool!


----------



## dramaqueen

That IS cool!!


----------



## Jupiter

That's the type of thing on Facebook where you upload your picture, and they turn it into a sketch-type photo.


----------



## JamieTron

wow everyone has such cool drawings I shall post mine  It was my first betta drawing I did  based off of well a fictional betta in my head lol

View attachment 7892


----------



## dramaqueen

That is a beautiful drawing!!


----------



## JamieTron

Thanks drama  I like this thread it's so cool to see everyone's art work so unique!


----------



## Little Veiltail

What great drawings, everyone! ^_^ Bettas are so elegant and colorful, they make for great art subjects. I've been meaning to draw my new betta. Now I'm even more motivated.


----------



## beat2020

Pretty drawing Jamie!


----------



## veganchick

hah, you guys should see my algebra notebook. There is a math problem her and there, and sketches of bettas and tanks and all that everywhere else. I think I have A.D.D. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, Veganchick! Shame on you for doodling instead of doing math. lol Just teasing.


----------



## beat2020

veganchick said:


> hah, you guys should see my algebra notebook. There is a math problem her and there, and sketches of bettas and tanks and all that everywhere else. I think I have A.D.D. lol


I know right I do that all the time lol


----------



## Little Veiltail

All right, everyone. Here's Geist.
The line drawing was done by hand but the coloring is digital.











Isn't he just so handsome? ^_^
I named him Geist because he was so pale on the first day, like a ghost. You could even see his insides. Little did I know he had such gorgeous true colors!


----------



## beat2020

Nice Artwork Veiltail!


----------



## Jupiter

I've been wanting to do a painting of Renard in my painting class, but I promised my mom I would paint her a picture for new year's first. So maybe after March, I'll paint Renard.


----------



## Jazattackk

Drew it on the whiteboard in like, 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## beat2020

cute drawing Jazza!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice drawing!!!


----------



## rubyfire

I posted this drawing not to long ago on my own thing but here it is again  (good at drawing just not coloring lol)

here's the pic i used to draw him http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/crowntailmale.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!!!


----------



## beat2020

Nice drawing!


----------



## nochoramet

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## hopey

my two favourites so far, think i am getting the hang of drawing bettas


----------



## Romad

Hopey - those are fantastic!

:welldone:


----------



## Cheypy

Wow! All of the drawings here are fantastic. Right now I'm working on a betta mosaic, I will post pictures when it is complete!


----------



## doggyhog

LOVE all these!! Gonna post mine.... they aren't that good though.


----------



## beat2020

Nice drawings hopey


----------



## hopey

thanks 
i cant wait to see more from all of you


----------



## doggyhog

Female betta.  Not very good, did this in like 5 minutes... 









Also a Goldfish...


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute, doggyhog!


----------



## Rain Drop

It's really nice to see everyone's drawings!

Here's mine of my first betta, Caesar.
It's done digitally.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pic, Rain Drop!


----------



## CodeRed

heh, I think looking on here has assured me I'll stick to drawing snakes xDD They're much easier for me, and I love to draw them XD
Everyone else, though, makes amazing pictures! I'm jealous. I'm going to go sleep, now, and try not to drown in my jealousy x3


----------



## Kumiko

These are all real nice. I just completed an art project for colored pencil prismas on a betta. Once I get back the graded paper, I will show you guys. I might be putting it up in competitions.


----------



## beat2020

Nice drawings everyone.


----------



## bettaowner101

Woah, Nice drawings!


----------



## Rain Drop

Thanks!! c:


----------

